# Vibration in Ripp Shifter



## eheffer (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a 06 with low miles (7500). I have a ripp shifter, aluminum drive shaft and other mods. My shifter just started to vibrate under hard acceleration where it never did before. I intend to check all the bolts in the drive train but wanted to know if anybody ever had this issue.
Thx


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The GMM RipShift? Check the shifter handle bolts. Also sometimes a direct type shifter can touch the tunnel hole when in 3rd gear.


----------



## eheffer (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes its GMM Rip Street, I'll check the handle bolts but it didn't seem loose and its in all the gears when accelerating. i noticed that when i hold the shifter against the stops its not as bad. just seems odd to happen all of a sudden.
Thx


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It could be the rattle is coming from the transmission. The shaft transmits sound to the cabin easier than the mushy stock shifter did. You could try backing the stops out farther too is contact with them is causing it. There are internal stops in the transmission and they really aren't need on the shifter.


----------

